# AimTunes 1.1



## cpk0 (Mar 31, 2002)

http://homepage.mac.com/cpk0/FileSharing.html

more specifically...

http://homepage.mac.com/cpk0/.cv/cpk0/Public/AimTunes1.1.app.tgz-binhex.hqx

I was gonna post it on version tracker, but i didnt feel liek signing up as a developer, so you guys can enjoy it first!


----------



## simX (Apr 1, 2002)

Before I download it, what does it do?


----------



## didde (Apr 1, 2002)

Cool but simple app!


----------



## cpk0 (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey thanks,

and oops, i did forget to tell what it does, it updates your AIM profile with info on whats playing in iTunes, it has some options, and more are to come!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 2, 2002)

really cool app man, are you making any plans for a fire version?


----------



## cloudsuper (Apr 15, 2002)

adium version? possible? no?? damn.


----------



## dricci (Apr 15, 2002)

Cool! I'll give it a try when it supports Audium. I don't want to go  near that scrap of junk they call the official AIM client.


----------



## cpk0 (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm re-coding the whole program over school vacation, making it more efficient, better layout, etc. I'll look into adding support for audion/fire, but not sure how easy that will be to do. Thanks a bunch for the input guys.


----------

